# 'Blue' shrimp



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

Today at the fish store they had something amazing, blue shrimp. WHen they ordered them there was no info on species, but they are a dark blue, some are near black, but these shrimp are nowhere near brown. The shape is not the same as a tiger, and the color is nearly consistent in all of the shrimp. 

What are these and what will they interbreed with? I have CRS, cherries (in the same tank) and red-tailed greens (if you know the genus/species on this one I would like to know) in a seperate tank. Three of the newly purchased blues are carrying eggs. I want to make sure I don't put them in a tank of shrimp they will interbreed with.

The eyes are somewhat yellow/orangeish.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

the only blue shrimp that I know of that breed true are blue tigers and blue pearl shrimp (same species as red cherry shrimp). Most the other ones I think are dyed or made blue through their food and won't breed true.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

oblongshrimp said:


> the only blue shrimp that I know of that breed true are blue tigers and blue pearl shrimp (same species as red cherry shrimp). Most the other ones I think are dyed or made blue through their food and won't breed true.


Not all offsprings from blue tiger shrimp are blue. Also, the blue pearl will lose its color if it does not like your water or something in the environment they are changes. You can have good water parameters, it is just the fact of changing them from one tank to the other.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I had those blue shrimp as well and their offspring are far from blue.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

eklikewhoa said:


> I had those blue shrimp as well and their offspring are far from blue.


Yeah I have read this from many people...

I think it's a clear form of Cherries and are fed HIGH pigment blue foods... and they become blue. Which in my opinion is fine, that's why flamingos are pink right

-Andrew


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought so too, but the fish store (it's a local store, good with fish, not the typical pet store, only fish) has had them for two weeks. He feeds only fish food and these are near black. Well, here's to hoping... and I'll know in a bit, as I now have little shrimplets swimming merrily about the tank.

Now, will the red tailed greens interbreed with cherries? Or with tigers/crs?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

iris600 said:


> I thought so too, but the fish store (it's a local store, good with fish, not the typical pet store, only fish) has had them for two weeks. He feeds only fish food and these are near black. Well, here's to hoping... and I'll know in a bit, as I now have little shrimplets swimming merrily about the tank.
> 
> Now, will the red tailed greens interbreed with cherries? Or with tigers/crs?


Do you have a picture of the red tail green?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey, just curious, were the claims of a Blue Buddha shrimp true? To my understanding it was something like a blue version of the red cherry shrimp.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I can see if I can't get pictures of the red tailed blue. I got the last two, so they probably aren't the best examples of what they had. One is a female carrying eggs (!!!!) and the other appears to be a juvenile male. On the blue I also managed to get a carrying female. She's released some shrimplets already... she is one that looks almost black. 
The pricing was reasonable, I had credit from fish/plants I brought in. He had ZERO losses on the blues, red tailed greens, and tigers he ordered. Is that good or what? They all looked great, and the tigers and blues are matures, I don't know about the red tailed greens (although some obviously were as indicated by the carrying female). Well back to work.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

i catch some Blue shimps too.but it'll change the color when its meet your tanks


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

My blues are still dark blue/almost black. The babies that were dropped are dark colored, so it's hard to tell what they will end up being like as they are itsy-bitsy. I'll let you know as they grow.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## kayakbabe (Dec 29, 2005)

It would be interesting if your shrimp babies are blue. The reports on these 'blue' neocardia are that they must be artifically colored as the young do not show the blue coloring. If yours do... then you could be sitting on a gold mine.


----------

